# I just won the MICROSOFT AWARD TEAM PROMOTION



## schielrn (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't believe it! I have been waiting for this day to come as I registered for this, well I forgot when, but heck I am rich now. 



> CONGRATULATION! CONGRATULATION!! CONGRATULATION!!!
> 
> YOU HAVE JUST WON THE SUM OF $18,000,000. UNITED STATE DOLLARS IN THE
> ON GOING MICROSOFT AWARD TEAM PROMOTION HELD IN UNITED KINGDOM.
> ...


I can't believe I have been so lucky to have won this.  I may as well put my 2 week notice in now.  I mean in the US we typically use periods and not commas in money to signify cents?

Maybe I should reply and ask them if it is $235 dollars I need to send them or $235,000.  Maybe they missed the zero.

But to win 18 million I would be more than happy to get them $235,000.

I should also be safe and send the my social security number to make sure the money gets to the right person.


----------



## sous2817 (Jul 12, 2010)

If you can also provide some banking information as well, that helps.  Instead of sending them $235, I just gave them by bank number and pin.  They were not only able to take the $235, but the rest of the money in my account to expedite the claim! 

I haven't heard from them in awhile, but I think it's because I've asked them to roll that $18,000,000 to help free up my recent inheritance from a long lost great uncle who made loads of money over in Nigeria.  I'm pretty sure they're working on it because they take money out of my account every 2 weeks, so good things should be happening soon!

Now if I can just get Bernie Madoff to call me back about some investments I made with him, I'll finally be able to quit my jobs...

Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## schielrn (Jul 12, 2010)

sous2817 said:


> If you can also provide some banking information as well, that helps. Instead of sending them $235, I just gave them by bank number and pin. They were not only able to take the $235, but the rest of the money in my account to expedite the claim!


Very good information here, thanks for the tip.



> I haven't heard from them in awhile, but I think it's because I've asked them to roll that $18,000,000 to help free up my recent inheritance from a long lost great uncle who made loads of money over in Nigeria. I'm pretty sure they're working on it because they take money out of my account every 2 weeks, so good things should be happening soon!


Sorry to hear about your late uncle.  But I am glad to hear that it does seem like good things will be coming out of this at least.



> Now if I can just get Bernie Madoff to call me back about some investments I made with him, I'll finally be able to quit my jobs...


Yea, I have also been waiting to here from him, but I guess he probably only gets to make one outbound call a day and he probably has a long list of people to call I would assume.  And my last name beginning with "S", it will probably be a while before he gets to me.



> Let me know how it turns out!


I will let you know the outcome.

And to think we make fun of this and unfortunately there are people out there that fall for this.


----------



## sous2817 (Jul 12, 2010)

Very true.  The Madoff one I can understand, it was a pretty slick scam all around.  The others are a bit more obvious but if it didn't work, people wouldn't be running them. 

Reminds me of a story where a person put ads in Florida classifieds stating "last chance to send in your dollar!" with a PO box.  Apparently he did pretty well for himself.  People tried to sue claiming fraud but his defense of "I didn't promise anything, just asked people to send in a dollar" worked and he didn't have to give any of it back.  Oh to live a life without scruples...


----------



## MorganO (Jul 12, 2010)

That is a new one that I haven't seen! I have read a lot of those 'You've won messages' or other such at: http://www.419eater.com/. It is a site dedicated to scamming the scammers. 

It is truely interesting reading about people getting these scammers to make wooden hand-carved busts and sending them to them for a potential 'art award'!


----------



## schielrn (Jul 12, 2010)

I like that site.  Quite interesting all the techniques they use.


----------



## lundbhaiz (Jul 13, 2010)

i these kind get at least 2 emails and sms in mobile each week . there target is to trapping people who are not educated or and backwards from underdevlop countrys. very bad becouse thisis corrupting openly in public. why so couintrys like usa and uk not take action toward them ?


----------



## sous2817 (Jul 13, 2010)

My understanding, lundbhaiz, is because these requests come from outside of the US or the UK (typically underdeveloped countries) so the US and UK don't have any jurisdiction.  In the grand scheme of things, it's not financially viable for a country to spend resources to catch a few guys trying to run a scam (unless the scam starts generating millions of dollars in returns, they tend to not get a lot of attention).  

Hell, I had someone fraudulently use my debit card to buy a plane ticket.  They (the bank) knew exactly where the person would be at a specific time (their plane seat, 10 minutes before take off) and they refused to do anything about it.  They said it was cheaper to just reimburse me the $500 that was stolen than spend the resources to do anything about it.  The credit card company didn't like it when I asked what their prosecution threshold was so I could get in on the free money.


----------



## SuperFerret (Jul 13, 2010)

An old colleague had their bank card cloned, and the bank found out as my friend drew out her Friday night party money because the fraudster was in Newquay trying to pay for petrol at the same time...

I was actually surprised the bank reacted so quickly. 

Knowing that my colleague was using the card in her home town they allowed her to withdraw money, stopped the payment going through in Newquay and promptly phoned my colleague to tell her that they would be sending her a new card out and why...


----------



## schielrn (Jul 13, 2010)

sous2817 said:


> They said it was cheaper to just reimburse me the $500 that was stolen than spend the resources to do anything about it. The credit card company didn't like it when I asked what their prosecution threshold was so I could get in on the free money.


Hmmm... Very interesting and maybe you have something there. 

I'll start ordering tickets for you and you order them for me.  I'll see if I can work on finding out the threshold is and we may be able to get trips around the world.


----------



## sous2817 (Jul 13, 2010)

schielrn said:


> Hmmm... Very interesting and maybe you have something there.
> 
> I'll start ordering tickets for you and you order them for me.  I'll see if I can work on finding out the threshold is and we may be able to get trips around the world.



Oh believe me, I've been very tempted.  Especially when the banks screw over their clients with junk fees, late fees, convenience fees, origination fees, and who knows how many other types of fees.  I guess they have to make up for the $500 gifts they give to the people crafty enough to know how to steal card numbers.


----------



## Loveridge (Jul 19, 2010)

Reminds me of the fonejacker sketch.  MONIES! tuwentee six tousand ugandan dollarrrs its alot of monies! Anybody seen it?


----------



## arkusM (Aug 10, 2010)

When you figure out the scheme just watch that you get the decimal in the right place to skim the appropriate amount of fractional pennies. Or you might need to burn the building down to cover you tracks. Don't forget to take your red stapler.


----------



## schielrn (Aug 11, 2010)

arkusM said:


> When you figure out the scheme just watch that you get the decimal in the right place to skim the appropriate amount of fractional pennies. Or you might need to burn the building down to cover you tracks. Don't forget to take your red stapler.


I love that movie and now I am going to want to watch it this weekend.


----------

